# tool tips



## krv3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

HI I don't no if this belongs on this page but her goes as i find it hard to hold on to things i made this up i got a old drill chuck and fit-ed it to a file Handel its brill for holding Small screws and dowels for filing  see pic


----------



## FIXIT (Jul 24, 2010)

good idea ! i'm going to make one now  

Steve


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 24, 2010)

I have one of those things. Handy for drilling or punching in softer metals, too.

Dean


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

THanks   ;D


----------



## mklotz (Jul 24, 2010)

Put a spinner between the chuck and the handle and it's useful for grinding points on the ends of round shafts, e.g. prick and center punches. Drill the handle through with a drill somewhat larger than the chuck capacity and you can put points on really long rods.


----------

